# Warnings using pkg on armv6 image



## RobIsAThing (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello everyone.

I'm currently running FreeBSD 11.1 on a Raspberry Pi 2 using the armv6 image from the downloads page. Whenever I try to run any action with pkg, or any command that leverages pkg on the system, I get the following warning:


```
pkg-static: Warning: Major OS version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
```

I have tried running the command recommended, but it seemingly has no effect on the system, with the warnings continuing.

The warning doesnt seem to carry any consequence on the system, but it does make using packages such as portmaster rather tiresome due to this message being repeated in console over and over again.

Has anyone come across this? If so, is there any way to fix the issue or surpress the warning?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2017)

What's the output of `pkg -vv | grep ABI` and `freebd-version -uk`?


----------



## RobIsAThing (Aug 21, 2017)

For the first one:

```
ABI = "FreeBSD:11:armv6";
ALTABI = "freebsd:11:armv6:32:el:eabi:hardfp";
```
and the second:

```
11.1-RELEASE
11.1-RELEASE
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2017)

The ABI is correct for this version of FreeBSD. I'm wondering why it thinks there's been a major version upgrade. Anything changed recently? Or was this a clean install?


----------



## RobIsAThing (Aug 22, 2017)

SirDice said:


> The ABI is correct for this version of FreeBSD. I'm wondering why it thinks there's been a major version upgrade. Anything changed recently? Or was this a clean install?



Clean install, flashed the image from the downloads page for the RPI2 to the SD card. The behaviour has been there since the first time pkg was run, its peculiar.


----------



## French Fries (Aug 24, 2017)

i am having the same problem on BeagleBone black FreeBSD 11.1 clean installs:


```
pkg: Warning: Major OS version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
```

`pkg -vv | grep ABI
pkg: Warning: Major OS version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
ABI = "FreeBSD:11:armv6";
ALTABI = "freebsd:11:armv6:32:el:eabi:hardfp";`


`pkg -vv | grep freebsd
ALTABI = "freebsd:11:armv6:32:el:eabi:hardfp";
VULNXML_SITE = "http://vuxml.freebsd.org/freebsd/vuln.xml.bz2";`


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 24, 2017)

I see this too on Arm and I just ignore it. My crochet builds have the same issue.


----------

